# Ratings for a seller?



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

If I make a buy and I am not happy or I am happy with the buy, can I rate the seller like on eBay, and if so how??


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

There is both a review and and feedback section on the forum where you can leave comments on products and sellers


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Click on the persons name to bring up their profile.

Up the top left, just to the right of their avatar, you will see 5 stars.

Click these to rate between 1 and 5 stars.

This feature has always been there, however very few seem to know about it and even less actually use it.


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks man!


----------

